# Best Marketing ROI



## charlotteroofers

I am doing several different things right now except Adwords. Anyone here care to Chime in on what is working best for them in their Local area??


----------



## daviddeschaine

*Television Advertising Has Been The Best!*

Hello Charlotteroofers,

I have found *Television Advertising* to work the best - Many of our commercial have our company jingle, and our company slogan - Building Your Company Brand Is The Goal - *Advertising Is A Tool You Use, To Build Your Brand* – Think about this – Would you expect to pay MORE for a Brand name product?... 

*"Keep Out The Rain - Call Dave Deschaine"*




charlotteroofers said:


> I am doing several different things right now except Adwords. Anyone here care to Chime in on what is working best for them in their Local area??


----------



## Grumpy

If you don't service a very large area and have a huge sales staff avble to run leads, television wouldn't be for you.

For me the best bang for my buck is to set myself up as an expert in the various DIY forums where home owners go to ask questions. Sure the guy asking the question is out of your service area, but the lurker a few month later becomes a very very qualified lead. It takes a major investment in time, but it pays off. Helps with the SEO too... and it costs nothing (other than time)


----------



## charlotteroofers

Grumpy said:


> If you don't service a very large area and have a huge sales staff avble to run leads, television wouldn't be for you.
> 
> For me the best bang for my buck is to set myself up as an expert in the various DIY forums where home owners go to ask questions. Sure the guy asking the question is out of your service area, but the lurker a few month later becomes a very very qualified lead. It takes a major investment in time, but it pays off. Helps with the SEO too... and it costs nothing (other than time)


Thanks Grumpy, I have actually been making it my business to join every forum, blog and networking site pertaining to our industry. I've been doing pretty well and have a few sales guys which honestly I feel do not appreciate the fact I give them more than everyone else in town would and I do so because I am trying to build my company where everyone feels like they're a part of something not just a number or next sale.

I alos install Residential Roofs here in NC to NY state building codes. These roofers here install felt paper (if you're lucky..lol) and shingles with 3 to 4 nails. I install Ice & Water barrier, drip edge, fiberglass underlayment, shingles including starter course shingles and hip and ridge shingles. We also use a quality ridge vent like GAF cobra 3 or the similar Air Vent product. We also build crickets where needed and replace all flashing on every job because you can never trust the last moron especially here in charlotte nc....God what a bunch of hacks I come across.


----------



## charlotteroofers

daviddeschaine said:


> Hello Charlotteroofers,
> 
> I have found *Television Advertising* to work the best - Many of our commercial have our company jingle, and our company slogan - Building Your Company Brand Is The Goal - *Advertising Is A Tool You Use, To Build Your Brand* – Think about this – Would you expect to pay MORE for a Brand name product?...
> 
> *"Keep Out The Rain - Call Dave Deschaine"*


Thanks Dave, I have thought about T.V. ads or Radio possibly but the cost isn't cheap but I suppose you have to dive in all or nothing. I mean guys like Bill Gates and Warren Buffet did it why shouldn't I? 

So In working on my slogan like "keep out the rain - call Dave Deschaine"...how about since me being in the south now "Don't be a Goofball call Room 2 Roof ya'll" lmao......I think it goes perfect with sweet tea and chicken fried steak dont you?? ha haaaa


----------



## leonrau

There is no formula for successful marketing. Many factors depend on your business, your location, your competition, etc.









expansion tank
PEX Plumbing


----------



## keyphase

leonrau said:


> There is no formula for successful marketing. Many factors depend on your business, your location, your competition, etc.


X2... totally agree, and I'll add, it depends what your ultimate goal is, some roofers are just looking for leads right now, and others are looking for long term branding.... To achieve leads today, telemarketing, canvassing, and old fashioned knocking on doors, if your looking to build a brand, than the key is to get in front of as many people as possible as often as possible, use plane banners, TV, Search Engine Optimization, Radio and whatever you can. And that's if you already have a good high quality website. 

Marketing is tricky, it is a full time job no matter what your looking to accomplish, and it's always good to have an expert help....


----------



## buildpinnacle

From an ROI standpoint, coroplast yard signs, hands down. We put them in front of every project and most always get calls from them. We buy them in 100 ct lots so we end up paying about $2.50 each for signs/stakes. Radius marketing is a good idea to couple your project signage. It usually runs you about $50 per job to send a nice jumbo postcard to the 50 closest neighbors to let them know your in the neighborhood.


----------



## Atlanta Roofer

*Post cards*

Great idea on the post cards - do you have a generic one that says we are in your area - which you keep on hand? I need to look into that one. Thanks for the tip.

Atlanta Roofer




buildpinnacle said:


> From an ROI standpoint, coroplast yard signs, hands down. We put them in front of every project and most always get calls from them. We buy them in 100 ct lots so we end up paying about $2.50 each for signs/stakes. Radius marketing is a good idea to couple your project signage. It usually runs you about $50 per job to send a nice jumbo postcard to the 50 closest neighbors to let them know your in the neighborhood.


----------



## siddle

Hire a decent SEO and I'm sure he will be able to do wonders when compared to TV ads.
______________________
Absolute Steel— Steel building and carport kits with nationwide jobsite delivery. Easy DIY—America’s easiest to install building system. Watch the video & see for yourself.


----------



## robinsonroofing

I agree with Siddle - but we do both. A lot of our recent dollars have gone towards. We are very happy with our guy and have had more and more jobs popping up from people who find us via Google.

Money well spent.


----------



## JWRoofing

We have always been word of mouth, but we have been thinking about ad words. Fortunately, we work with some of the very high end builders in the area and that gives us very steady work.


----------



## siddle

You can also try Social Media promotion. LinkedIn is a very good source.
______________________
Absolute Steel— Steel building and carport kits with nationwide jobsite delivery. Easy DIY—America’s easiest to install building system. Watch the video & see for yourself.


----------



## robinsonroofing

siddle said:


> Hire a decent SEO and I'm sure he will be able to do wonders when compared to TV ads.


Very true.


----------



## siddle

As per Search Marketing Benchmark Guide 2011 Email marketing is considered the best ROI, with Search Engine Optimization and Paid Search Marketing (PPC) following right behind.
__________________________
Absolute Steel— Steel building and carport kits with nationwide jobsite delivery. Easy DIY—America’s easiest to install building system. Watch the video & see for yourself.


----------



## robinsonroofing

Wait where is this email marketing report? I find that hard to believe - aside from the inexpensiveness when compared to SEO... maybe that's got a lot to do with it?


----------



## siddle

You can Google 'Search Marketing Benchmark Guide 2011' and view the report. It's true.
____________________
Absolute Steel— Steel building and carport kits with nationwide jobsite delivery. Easy DIY—America’s easiest to install building system. Watch the video & see for yourself.


----------



## DrRoof11

We have been increasing our focus online with our webpage and PPC campaign. The amount of leads coming in are great. The lead amounts have started to overtake some of our main forms of advertising for a much lower cost. The need for change towards online and social media will only increase. I feel like for ROI I personally would lean away from TV ads just because of my location.


----------



## siddle

Are you guys still doing local TV Ads? Yes, PPC Campaign is a very good means to fetch genuine leads and drive traffic to your website.


----------



## skipper1946

One thing I have tried in the past is to photo a recently finished roof and mail a card with the job photo on front and presentation on back with the title, "Do You Recognize This Home?" I mail to homeowners within a couple of blocks of the new job.

I agree about the signs. I opt to buy more expensive angle iron sign holders. Looks much more professional than the typical wire stakes. Those look cheesy and blow in the wind; and everyone else uses them.

Skip


----------



## charlotteroofers

On average how much would you say PPC has increased sales for your company??

charlotte roofing company - gastonia nc roofers - kannapolis roofing contractor


----------



## Aaron

The value of PPC is directly related to the quality of your website. One of the problems we had with PPC was the sales rep kept saying "well, you're getting the clicks" but they weren't translating into requests for estimates. We've since revamped the website. I think it also helps if your website has a high "organic" search rank in addition to the PPC on search engine PPC ads.

I also believe a job sign with door hangers at the neighbors' houses are a very low cost way to great great results in a neighborhood.

Aaron

www.american-roofing.biz


----------



## storm-finder

*My Opinion*

I know we all try to see highest ROI but sometimes we focus on the cost not on the return. In my opinion there are several ways to make leads or appointments but only 2 that have direct and measurable results that keep you in the drivers seat -

1) Canvassing - More you knock the more you see, this is time consuming and not for all, but it is the best way to say "Hi are you interested in what I am offering?" and get an actual response. 

2) Virtual Canvassing - Otherwise known as telemarketing, btu again you get a direct result we called X and we got X number of appointments. 

Both of these can be measured for conversion ratios and get accurate ROI, other methods although effective are hard to measure and require the customer to take an action, the above methods are a proactive approach. 

Proactive is very effective, however reactive (such as television, radio, newspaper) have a higher ratio of closed deals as consumers need to take action. However the reaction may be slow and is out of your control. With proactive you control the pace. 

I am working on next months new letter and will be doing one on ROI and how to measure it, as well as the average costs and ROI of various media, if your interested just go join my newsletter that is sent out once a month. Here is this months letter. 

Remember that in marketing there is no "ONE" answer, rather a mixture of all methods to obtain your final goal.


----------



## TFaulkner

Once I get my marketing materials together, I'm going to start hanging door hangers at new jobs I do. 5 houses on either side and 10 on the other side of the street. 

They will say something like "We're in your area, get a free roof inspection while we're here." 

I think a lot of it is just getting in front of people who need your service, then keeping in touch with them.


----------



## Karl

siddle said:


> Hire a decent SEO and I'm sure he will be able to do wonders when compared to TV ads.
> ______________________
> Absolute Steel— Steel building and carport kits with nationwide jobsite delivery. Easy DIY—America’s easiest to install building system. Watch the video & see for yourself.



SEO is only as good as the amount of people searching for your keyword which relies on the keyword volume and city size. For best marketing ROI in roofing I would recommend telemarketing because you will have an interested party that you can meet face to face as apposed to an internet lead that is limited by the amount of search volume per keyword. 

Not hating on SEO either just saying Telemarketing in m experiences works best but when combined with SEO it is an unbeatable combination.


----------



## Roofing Reps

I believe in using yard signs and canvassing, once we sign a homeowner we send "thanks for your business" cards in the mail, even if we just give a estimate we send "appreciate your time" cards in the mail, this has been very successful.
Also being active in the community, sponsor baseball and basketball teams, just let people know your there.
Happy New Year and good luck in 2012


----------



## BrandRoof

Karl said:


> SEO is only as good as the amount of people searching for your keyword which relies on the keyword volume and city size. For best marketing ROI in roofing I would recommend telemarketing because you will have an interested party that you can meet face to face as apposed to an internet lead that is limited by the amount of search volume per keyword.
> 
> Not hating on SEO either just saying Telemarketing in m experiences works best but when combined with SEO it is an unbeatable combination.


Really? I thought telemarketing went out with yellowpages. What about the do not call list.


----------



## Mark G

X2 on the SEO... We've only recently begun our campaign and we are already getting calls and traction in our market. Our SEO's have also put together an automated email follow up system to stay in contact with all of our sales appts and completed jobs. We've been getting random forwarded email responses which I never even thought would come of it... (Our customers have sent them to friends or family) I think this is a great strategy.. As we all know, sales guys just don't follow up over time... 

Mark
Minneapolis Roofer


----------



## keyhousemedia

Adwords is very expensive, but does work. Decide if you are looking for quick results or to build a brand organically or a mix of both. Some of my clients have had success with Local Programs similar to Living Social and Groupon. 

On the maintenance side, collect every customer review you can and make sure your website is up to date, post blogs and share them socially.


----------

